# Propolis Ointment



## RAlex (Aug 18, 2001)

Propolis healing ointment

1 tablespoon beeswax
4 tablespoons mineral oil
1 tablespoon propolis granules
1 tablespoon honey

Melt the ingredients in a microwave or make a small double boiler by placing a can in boiling water. Stir until it cools.

This is from "Super Formulas" by Elaine C White . I bought my copy from Dadants
Rick


----------



## greengecko (Dec 16, 2008)

RAlex said:


> Propolis healing ointment
> 
> 1 tablespoon beeswax
> 4 tablespoons mineral oil
> ...



Using propolis in the granular form and microwaving the ingredients??? :no: No way!

:thumbsup: Simple Oil-Based Propolis Ointment

Ingredients (in parts by weight):

2 - Propolis ethanol extract, 20%
1 - Beeswax
7 - Lanolin
10 - Butter of palm, cacao, keraté or similar

Melt the beeswax in a water bath, slowly stir in the melted lanolin and mix well. While the mixture is cooling mix in the butter. The propolis extract is best mixed with a small amount of butter and added to the rest of the mixture once the latter has cooled to less than 104°F (40°C).

Alternatively, the propolis extract can be mixed with ready-made benzocaine creams at a rate of 30% of a 50% propolis-ethanol solution. These pastes generally contain no water, so the propolis should be added in the form of a high-percentage alcohol extract.


----------



## dsquared (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks very much my friends!


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

why cant you microwave it green?


----------

